
Survival of the Wrongest – Evidence has a well-known liberal bias - ekovarski
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/24/opinion/survival-of-the-wrongest.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Well-known to liberals, at least.

But liberals can have confirmation bias, too. So maybe the more correct
statement is "Evidence that liberals focus on has a well-known liberal bias".
Surprisingly (not), the conservatives don't see it that way, because they have
their own confirmation bias, and _their_ evidence clearly supports _their_
view.

Krugman titles his column "The Conscience of a Liberal". Remember that. He's
writing as a liberal, not really as an economist.

~~~
microwavecamera
"Liberalism" is also an economics term.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
True. But he's not spending most of his columns advocating for _economic_
liberalism.

